# Are you attending Memory Lane fall swap, and a couple other questions?



## 100bikes (Aug 17, 2021)

I am making plans to attend.

After a what appears to be a really strong spring swap(I had to miss), I am wondering 
how many CABEr's are planning on attending in September?

I understand there were about 160 vendors at the spring show and curious how many will be there
for the fall version.

Was there cross business with the general swap at the fairgrounds?

What did you think of the venue?

Other comments appreciated as well.
rusty


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2021)

Just do it! You will be happy you did. It is a great swap. Not to be missed!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 17, 2021)

I had a blast !!  Sold well, and bought well. Old friends, and a good time. See you there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2021)

My Dad and I will be there. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Aug 17, 2021)

The flea market was clear on the other side of the fairground and across a busy street. I did not notice much crossover but probably some. The venue is great as is the swap meet. Doooo iiit.


----------



## ronlon (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't miss it! Great show!


----------



## alexander55 (Aug 26, 2021)

I plan to drive up from Kansas City to be there.  I always have a great time.  I enjoy Thursday and Friday the best.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

It is an amazing swap meet!  Not to be missed!  The flea market across the street is a total dud, no cross pollination to speak of.  The concept of the two creating synchronicity is very flawed.  I am sad the October dates were not maintained.  Likely I have to sit this one out. 😥😰😥


----------



## bashton (Sep 11, 2021)

Why cant I find anything about this? Is it happening, and if so, what are the dates?

Bashton


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 11, 2021)

Bashton,

It’s under Swap Meets, Events and Rides.


----------

